# help cardio coding



## bhong (Dec 12, 2008)

can anyone help me in coding this procedures, 

1. Nonselective rt & lt renal artery angiography.
2.abdominal angiography.
3.selective angiography of rt fem artery w/ a runoff to rt LE using cross-over technique.
4.selective angiography of lt fem artery w/ a runoff to lt LE.
5.PTA of mid superficial femoral artery in two locations.

I really do appreciate all the help I can get in further understanding this.. 

Thanks..


----------



## dimmitta (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hope this helps*

Assuming that the doctor is going in from the left fem artery over bifurcation to the right side this is how I would probably code these. However without actually seeing the op report I don't claim that these are completely correct for this surgery.

(1) (2)   75625 (Abdominal Aortogram) This is usually shot from above renals
(3) (4)   75716 (Bilateral extremeties pictures)
(5)        35474 & 75962

The PTA could possibly be billed twice if there is sufficient documentation to prove that these are two seperate lesions in the SFA. If it's just one long one then only bill PTA once.

Hope this helps alittle.


----------



## bhong (Dec 15, 2008)

here is the sample procedure that i have, thank you very much for your help i hope i can understand it more easily, i really do appreciate it.


----------

